# Peterson Tankard Questions



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

So I have been looking at the Peterson Tankard on Pipescigars.com and I really want to get one but it looks so small. 

Anyone have one of these? If so is it really as small as I am afraid it will be? Right now I have a few Peterson pipes but they are normal size bowl. It looks like this one only take a pinch or so.


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Erm.... yes? It's on the small side. I use it for a flake pipe, and it fits "smaller" flakes fold-ruffle-stuff (dub style). My most common flakes are Erinmore Flake, Irish Flake, ABF, University Flake, etc. One flake from any of those fit in there about perfectly for me, and those flakes last me about an hour or so.

FWIW, it's one of my favourite pipes.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Garin said:


> Erm.... yes? It's on the small side. I use it for a flake pipe, and it fits "smaller" flakes fold-ruffle-stuff (dub style). My most common flakes are Erinmore Flake, Irish Flake, ABF, University Flake, etc. One flake from any of those fit in there about perfectly for me, and those flakes last me about an hour or so.
> 
> FWIW, it's one of my favourite pipes.


I have 2 of them and they are wonderful pipes. They are perfectly sized to take one rolled-up flake.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, that's the crappy thing about buying pipes online. Without a pic showing someone holding the pipe in their hand, it's really hard to tell how big or little it is. Even with those 1 inch squares, it can be hard to tell. I was disappointed in how small my Peterson Shannon Bent Bulldog was. But since then, I've come to love flakes, and really appreciate how small that pipe is now.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I like the way that pipe looks. But I just ordered a Peterson Belgique as a flake pipe. 

smoke strong flakes and ropes in it. Or tambo.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

User Name said:


> I like the way that pipe looks. But I just ordered a Peterson Belgique as a flake pipe.
> 
> smoke strong flakes and ropes in it. Or tambo.


Does this mean that you've gotten to the Tambo?

How about a review?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

CWL said:


> Does this mean that you've gotten to the Tambo?
> 
> How about a review?


haha nope! not yet!

My birthday is the 30th, and that'll be my birthday smoke. Waiting to get that little peterson too.
:twisted:

I'll review it when I smoke it, although I'm no big shot reviewer like Dave.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I just got a tankard on st patty's day (woot!)

It's small, but its very very light. its about 1/3 as light as my similar sized cob is.

i can fit about 3 pinches in it, so i'd say its about "normal" though im def very new to pipes.

i got mine from smokingpipes.com, they have all the exact dimentions (outside and inside) so you can get actual volume of the bowl vs whatever your current pipe is.

personally, for $50.. im *very* happy i got it.

link to thread with pics of it:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...atricks-day-i-got-my-first-peterson-pipe.html


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, they are very small and light but like the others I tend to smoke flakes in mine.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I spent a couple of years snarfing around before finally locating an old-style Pete fishtail rusticated army mount (barrel, cousin to the tankard) that wasn't trashed, burned, gnawed or cracked. At 9/10 of an ounce it is a small, light pipe with thin walls and a decent sized bowl. Now broken in, it is the practically perfect flake pipe.

I can't guess why they dropped the military version. I'd say the new version is a bargain if you like the look of it and prefer a Pete to any of the Stanwell featherweights.


----------

